# Jamaican Cuisine



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2006)

When I was a young boy, I lived in Jamaica. In fact I spent a summer in a house which belonged to the owners of Red Stripe Beer.

We enjoyed many native specialties. The following is a list of some of the treats we enjoyed, and which are worth sampling if interested in Jamaican cuisine.

Ackee and Saltfish
Curried Goat
Jamaican Jerk Chicken
Fried Ripe Plantains
Roast Breadfruit
Jamaican Coconut Pudding
Jamaican Rice and Peas
Conch Chowder
Jamaican Mangoes:






[Edited on 8-20-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> . . .
> Jamaican Jerk Chicken
> . . .



Mrs. Sulzmann makes a delightful orange chicken on occasion when we have company. This sounds like something to try. Would habanero or jalapeno peppers be a good substitute for Scottish bonnet?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I think hanbanero is considered the preferred substitute for Scotch bonnet. Handle with care! 



> Substitutes
> If you can't find the Scotch bonnet, you can substitute its Mexican cousin, the habenaro.





> The best substitute for a Scotch bonnet is a fresh habanero pepper.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

Cuisine of Jamaica


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> When I was a young boy, I lived in Jamaica. In fact I spent a summer in a house which belonged to the owners of Red Stripe Beer.
> 
> We enjoyed many native specialties. The following is a list of some of the treats we enjoyed, and which are worth sampling if interested in Jamaican cuisine.
> 
> ...



actually, the first one sounds yummy. I like cod. But what are ackees?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> actually, the first one sounds yummy. I like cod. But what are ackees?



It is the national fruit of Jamaica. This article has more info. 

Ackee & Salt Fish


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is the national fruit of Jamaica. This article has more info.
> 
> Ackee & Salt Fish



Very interesting!!! OK...so what do they taste like? Andrew...now I want to try one. Hmmm...where to get some ackee...fresh, not canned...guess I'll have to go to Jamaica mon!!!  You'll have to hear David say that!!!


----------

